# Civil service mileage rates



## contemporary (21 Sep 2007)

Just wondering if i can calculate my milegae rates for the year and then take it as a lump sum at the end of the year?


----------



## Welfarite (21 Sep 2007)

Could you expand a bit on your question? What exactly do you mean?


----------



## contemporary (21 Sep 2007)

if do 10,000 business miles a year, can i take the CSMR payment in one lump sum at the end of the year


----------



## Welfarite (21 Sep 2007)

Are you talking about expenses from a company or self-employment or civil service? Still


----------



## contemporary (21 Sep 2007)

company expenese as a owner-director


----------



## Nige (21 Sep 2007)

Provided it is your own car (rather than the company's) and you pay all the expenses on it, you can.

However, you are required to prepare expense reports showing where you travelled and why. Only business mileage is allowable (so travel to and from work isn't).


----------



## podowd (21 Sep 2007)

there's no problem drawing your expenses at year-end, or even in the following years if that suits you - essentially it is an employer (your company) reimbursing an employee (you) for business-related expenses and there's no requirement for this to happen in a particular period.

i presume you're familiar with the rates but just in case, here are the current rates (from 1 July 2007);

*Up to 6,437km                         6,438km and over*
Engine Capacity: Up to 1,200 cc           52.16 cent                                26.97 cent
Engine Capacity: 1,201 cc to 1,500 cc   61.66 cent                                30.96 cent
Engine Capacity: 1,501 cc and over       78.32 cent                                36.65 cent


note that rates are now published in kilometres rather than miles, and the first 6,437km per annum are at the high rate with everything over that at the lower rate.

Rgds

podowd
www.prima.ie


----------



## podowd (21 Sep 2007)

apologies, the formatting has gone wrong on my previous posting. if in doubt go to www.revenue.ie and click on hot topics to get the current rates

rgds
podowd
www.prima.ie


----------



## contemporary (21 Sep 2007)

Nige said:


> Provided it is your own car (rather than the company's) and you pay all the expenses on it, you can.
> 
> However, you are required to prepare expense reports showing where you travelled and why. Only business mileage is allowable (so travel to and from work isn't).



I do that anyway, so one lump sum is ok? handy arounds xmas


----------

